# Asus P5N-EM HDMI onboard ethernet problems



## -emoro- (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this site, and I just want to preface by saying that it looks like a great place, and I hope someone can help me out on this problem. I just finished my first build, using an Asus P5N-EM HDMI motherboard and an Intel Quad Core cpu 2.63 ghz, and everything but the lan seems to be working great. I installed the drivers for not only my onboaard graphics and sound but for the 8800gt I installed as well, and those are all working. Unfortunately it simply refuses to connect to LAN. The icon in the taskbar spits out, "Unable to renew ip address" when I try to use the "repair" utility, and has the yellow road block sign on top of it usually. If it helps anyone, I've noticed that the led on the back of the box for the cable is steady orange, not green, even before I boot into an os, as in why it is loading up the boot menu. Please please please, if anyone has any idea on what to do, any and all help is greatly appreciated. I think I'm a bit out of my depth, and I feel like i've tried everything already. Thanks in advance


----------



## -emoro- (Jun 24, 2008)

Anyone? I've been working on this for two days straight, to no avail. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## -emoro- (Jun 24, 2008)

bump? Please please please I have literally been working on this nonstop. All Day. Does anyone have this problem or know what I can do to fix it??


----------



## moogu12 (Jun 30, 2008)

First thing I would check is your BIOS version.

The latest is 201 you can find this in your system information, go to Start Menu, Programs, Accessories, System Tools and select System Information.

Under the System Summary you should see the BIOS and what revision it has. If it is less than 201 go to Asus and grab the latest bios to update your motherboard.
http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us

If that is not the problem have you tried grabbing the latest Nvidia chipset drivers? 

I am assuming you have tried to use a static IP that would work on your router? Try a different cable and a different port on the router.


----------



## -emoro- (Jun 24, 2008)

Yup, thanks for the reply. The first thing I did was update all the drivers and bios to the latest. I set a static ip that should work on the router, i tried a different cable and a different port on the router. I actually went out and bought another ethernet card, and it worked fine in that one. I assume the problem is with the actual board, but in all honesty, right now I'm fine, I have everything working. I would, of course, be happy if i could actually get it fixed though. Any ideas?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

When you connect the RJ45 port on the motherboard do you get either the connect or act lights?
In device manager does it show your onboard NIC with a yellow? or is it not shown at all?


----------



## Boggs (Jul 4, 2008)

I want to let you know I'm having a similar problem. However, the ethernet was working like a champ (1 week since build), but after installing my nvidia 8800gts, it does not work.

The orange light blinks continuously, but no green light action. Router works (tested with laptop, different cables, etc.).

I am not sure I'm up to remove the video card to test if it's related (perhaps PCI-E?), but I may try. Else, I'll buy another adapter.


----------



## -emoro- (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey, yeah whenever I plug in the network cable the orange light is constantly blinking, just like Boggs, but it's not a green light, and no connecting to the internet, or the router (I can't ping the router or any other pc on the network for that matter)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Check in the Bios set up to make sure the onboard Lan is enabled, if it is disable it, reboot and enable it. Try this let us know if made any difference.


----------



## Boggs (Jul 4, 2008)

Yeah, I have disabled, rebooted, enabled, rebooted. I have cycled settings and powered off over night. Nothing.

Another thought I had was that my power supply could be the issue, so I disconnected all unneeded peripherals (HDDs, opticals, USBs) aside from boot drive and 8800, and still no difference.

I have a bad feeling the board LAN has failed. This is not a big deal if I can get an ethernet adapter card to work, as I do not feel like tearing apart the machine to replace the mobo.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I think the on board Lan has failed also and a pci card would be the cheapest fix.


----------



## Pharaohz (May 10, 2008)

Check to see if the video card and networking are sharing the same IRQ. If so and it will let you, move the networking to a different IRO. Dont put it on the same IRQ as the sound either.


----------

